# Found this audio clip from years past...



## imax (May 22, 2006)

So, I found an old file of the "rule reading" we did at the haunt back in 2006, and decided to listen to it. I noticed that it was agnostic of the haunt (meaning the name wasn't mentioned at all), and I thought that maybe someone else could get use of it.

So, I posted it (the file in it's entirety) on our blog, and I figured I'd share it on the list.. Enjoy, and I hope someone gets use out of it!

http://www.fx13studios.com/blog/?p=31

Here's the dialog:

---
Welcome, my tormented souls!

As you begin your journey, please follow these simple rules. Any deviation from these rules will result in swift punishment or untimely death!

Fire or explosives in any form is strictly forbidden. The spirits here frown upon such things as it reminds them of their possible destination.

Remember that anything you touch can and will touch you back. Consequences will be severe! (laugh)

Alcohol is not allowed in any form, including any that may be inside of you. If you wish to have us remove it from you, please&#8230; notify your host (scream)

Watch your step at all times, we have created obstacles which would love to kill you.

Photographs, videos or audio recordings are forbidden. You should not try to expose what you are not intended to see&#8230;

And finally, if you are truly terrified and wish to end your stay here prematurely, you may use any of the marked emergency exits to leave&#8230; If you dare! (evil laugh)

Now, if you are ready, your host will take you to your chambers&#8230;.
---

Enjoy!

-- Ian


----------

